# concert photo...



## thebeginning

took this at a christian camp i attended last month, this was the evening 'worship leader'.  Him and his band were terrific, it was definitely an incredible experience!

anyway, here 'tis.  

"lift your hands":







thanks for any C&C!


----------



## photo gal

Can you say hallaluiah!!  Great job on this TB!  : )


----------



## thebeginning

thanks pg


----------



## Funkyflame

wow, it have something ...


----------



## walter23

I like the darkness of this image.


----------



## JJP

Ooh I like, nice shot.


----------



## thebeginning

thanks guys!


----------

